# MacBook Connected to Internet, Internet not working



## kathleenp (Jul 5, 2009)

Hellooooo,

So on my MacBook I have connected to the internet in a different location, using AirPort, but when I click on Safari it tells me that I'm not connected to the internet. I'm not sure what exactly I need to change, but if someone knows what is wrong, please help me!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you really sure you are connected to the internet? If the signal strength is weak, it will give you that error as well.  It could also be that the network isn't supplying the DNS information, which would make it so you would get that error as well.


----------

